# What's Nimrodel?



## Arebeth (Aug 21, 2003)

I am almost sure it's in LOTR but I can't find it. The _song of Nimrodel_ is great, but I'd like to know what it's talking about... (as I'm making a fool of myself anyway, who's Amroth???). Maybe I should reread the Sil.


----------



## Celebthôl (Aug 21, 2003)

Here, all things you need to know are here...

http://www.glyphweb.com/arda/


----------



## Beleg (Aug 21, 2003)

Nimrodel is an Elf, or more precisely a female Elf. 
She was a Silvan princess of Lorien living in Middle Earth during the Second and Third century and the lover of Amroth, then King of Lorien.


----------



## Arebeth (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes, it's the same one.
I just love this song.


----------



## Ravenna (Aug 28, 2003)

It's also the name of the river which flows, I believe through Lorien, which was named after her.


----------



## Arebeth (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ravenna _
> *It's also the name of the river which flows, I believe through Lorien, which was named after her. *



Ok. I didn't understand "falls of Nimrodel". thanks.


----------



## Ellena (Aug 29, 2003)

*Nimrodel*

As stateted Nimrodel was the cascading stream which flowed from the misty mountains and joined the silverlode inside the borders of Lothlorien. The Elves beleived, that the waters carried the voice of Nimrodel, the elven maid who once dwelt beside it.


----------

